# Hydrocotyle leucocephala versus ranunculoides



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

How can I figure out which _Hydrocotyle_ I have? It has a "cut" from the leaf edge to the leaf stalk, so it is not _H. verticillata_. However, I find online that both _H. leucocephala _and _H. ranunculoides_ have such leaves. Is _H. leucocephala _an older synonim or a different species than _H. ranunculoides _and what is the difference between these two? .


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I know the Hydrocotyle ranunculoides from cultivation, that rampant stuff has much longer, fleshier petioles, and rather underground stems similar to H. verticillata.
http://www.nederlandsesoorten.nl/nsr/concept/000457091661/recognition


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, but how to distinguish it when it is grown in an aquarium, and is smaller? I know the site but it does not mention leucocephala ...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK; I didn't try the ranunculoides in a tank yet, but I've noticed that the plant, grown outdoor, elongates its petioles in deeper water, so I believe that in a tank the leaves would grow out of the water or float while the rhizomes grow in the ground. But that has to be tested yet.


----------

